# Apache 2.4 on 10.3-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD  frequent Segmentation fault



## daprakas (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi There,

Have issues while accessing the web server. Let me know if you need any more details

```
root@vfx:~ # gdb /usr/local/sbin/httpd / 80-httpd-75967.core
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd"...(no debugging symbols found)...
Core was generated by `httpd'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libaprutil-1.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libaprutil-1.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libdb-5.3.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libdb-5.3.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgdbm.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgdbm.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libapr-1.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libapr-1.so.0
Reading symbols from /lib/libcrypt.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libcrypt.so.5
Reading symbols from /lib/libthr.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libthr.so.3
Reading symbols from /lib/libc.so.7...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libc.so.7
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authn_file.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authn_file.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authn_socache.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authn_socache.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authn_core.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authn_core.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authz_host.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authz_host.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authz_groupfile.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authz_groupfile.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authz_user.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authz_user.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authz_core.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_authz_core.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_access_compat.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_access_compat.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_auth_basic.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_auth_basic.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_socache_shmcb.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_socache_shmcb.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_reqtimeout.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_reqtimeout.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_filter.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_filter.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_mime.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_mime.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_log_config.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_log_config.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_env.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_env.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_expires.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_expires.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_headers.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_headers.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_setenvif.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_setenvif.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_version.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_version.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_ssl.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_ssl.so
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libssl.so.7...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libssl.so.7
Reading symbols from /lib/libcrypto.so.7...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libcrypto.so.7
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_mpm_prefork.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_mpm_prefork.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_unixd.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_unixd.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_status.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_status.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_autoindex.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_autoindex.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_cgi.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_cgi.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_vhost_alias.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_vhost_alias.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_dir.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_dir.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_alias.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_alias.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_rewrite.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_rewrite.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
Reading symbols from /lib/libm.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libm.so.5
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2
Reading symbols from /lib/libz.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libz.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/liblzma.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/liblzma.so.5
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/session.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/session.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/ctype.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/ctype.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/curl.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/curl.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libssl.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libssl.so.8
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/dom.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/dom.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/filter.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/filter.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/gd.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/gd.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libt1.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libt1.so.5
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXpm.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXpm.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpng16.so.16...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpng16.so.16
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so.8
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.5
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libbz2.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libbz2.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpthread-stubs.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpthread-stubs.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/gettext.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/gettext.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/hash.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/hash.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/json.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/json.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/ldap.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/ldap.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libsasl2.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libsasl2.so.3
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libldap-2.4.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libldap-2.4.so.2
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/liblber-2.4.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/liblber-2.4.so.2
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mcrypt.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mcrypt.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libmcrypt.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libmcrypt.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libltdl.so.7...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libltdl.so.7
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mysql.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mysql.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mysqli.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mysqli.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/openssl.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/openssl.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/pdo.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/pdo.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/radius.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/radius.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/simplexml.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/simplexml.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/sockets.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/sockets.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/sqlite3.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/sqlite3.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libsqlite3.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libsqlite3.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/xml.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/xml.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/zlib.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/zlib.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/phalcon.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/phalcon.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
Reading symbols from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
#0  0x28a7d6ab in free () from /lib/libc.so.7
[New Thread 29003080 (LWP 100230/<unknown>)]
(gdb)
```


----------



## daprakas (Oct 8, 2016)

Back trace in new post due to max chat limit

```
(gdb) bt
#0  0x28a7d6ab in free () from /lib/libc.so.7
#1  0x295aaf87 in CRYPTO_free () from /lib/libcrypto.so.7
#2  0x29cab32c in SSL_CTX_set_alpn_protos () from /usr/local/lib/libssl.so.8
#3  0x2903b400 in ?? ()
#4  0x2b2f2000 in ?? ()
#5  0x29c6e8fc in ?? () from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
#6  0x29c5e21a in curl_pushheader_byname () from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
#7  0x29c5defc in curl_pushheader_byname () from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
#8  0x29c6240d in curl_pushheader_byname () from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
#9  0x29c21004 in curl_formfree () from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
#10 0x29c2f299 in curl_formfree () from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
#11 0x29c43c0d in curl_multi_perform () from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
#12 0x29c438cd in curl_multi_perform () from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
#13 0x29c3cb44 in curl_easy_perform () from /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4
#14 0x29c01160 in zif_curl_exec () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/curl.so
#15 0x29869322 in execute_internal () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#16 0x2a433373 in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#17 0x298a7acb in zend_do_fcall () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#18 0x2987e1d2 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#19 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#20 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#21 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#22 0x298a7da5 in zend_do_fcall () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#23 0x2987e210 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#24 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#25 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#26 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#27 0x298a7da5 in zend_do_fcall () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#28 0x2987e210 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#29 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#30 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#31 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#32 0x298a7da5 in zend_do_fcall () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#33 0x2987e210 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#34 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#35 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#36 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#37 0x298a7da5 in zend_do_fcall () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#38 0x2987e210 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#39 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#40 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#41 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#42 0x298a7da5 in zend_do_fcall () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#43 0x2987e210 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#44 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#45 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#46 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#47 0x298a7da5 in zend_do_fcall () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#48 0x2987e1d2 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#49 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#50 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#51 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#52 0x298325df in zend_call_function () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#53 0x29761c9e in zif_call_user_func_array () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#54 0x29869322 in execute_internal () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#55 0x2a433373 in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#56 0x298a7acb in zend_do_fcall () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#57 0x2987e1d2 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#58 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#59 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#60 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#61 0x298a7da5 in zend_do_fcall () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#62 0x2987e210 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#63 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#64 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#65 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#66 0x29883ea6 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#67 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#68 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#69 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#70 0x29883ea6 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#71 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#72 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#73 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#74 0x29883ea6 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#75 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#76 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#77 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#78 0x29883ea6 in zend_init_opcodes_handlers () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#79 0x29869736 in execute_ex () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#80 0x2a4330ac in suhosin_hook_execute () from /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/suhosin.so
#81 0x29869c2d in zend_execute () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#82 0x2983fe31 in zend_execute_scripts () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#83 0x297e63cc in php_execute_script () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#84 0x298c2df3 in php_ap2_register_hook () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
#85 0x08092098 in ap_invoke_handler ()
#86 0x080a817f in ap_process_async_request ()
#87 0x080a8217 in ap_process_request ()
#88 0x080a481c in ap_expr_yyrealloc ()
#89 0x0809cc18 in ap_process_connection ()
#90 0x28bd45ef in ?? () from /usr/local/libexec/apache24/mod_mpm_prefork.so
#91 0x2b1211f0 in ?? ()
#92 0x2b121058 in ?? ()
#93 0x2b121058 in ?? ()
#94 0x0000000b in ?? ()
#95 0x2b11f228 in ?? ()
#96 0x2b125018 in ?? ()
#97 0x00000868 in ?? ()
#98 0x00000002 in ?? ()
#99 0x00000100 in ?? ()
#100 0x0000001e in ?? ()
#101 0x00000001 in ?? ()
#102 0x2b125018 in ?? ()
#103 0x2b121018 in ?? ()
#104 0x080c131c in ap_loaded_modules ()
#105 0x080c0b0c in ap_runtime_dir ()
#106 0x2b11f320 in ?? ()
#107 0x00000001 in ?? ()

#108 0x2b121058 in ?? ()
#109 0x00000000 in ?? ()
(gdb)
(gdb)
```


----------



## acheron (Oct 8, 2016)

The forum is not the place to submit bug report, use bugzilla instead.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2016)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

